# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  buồn buồn khoe hàng thủy lực

## Tuan Kieu

có một số đồ thủy lực cho anh em ngâm cứu , ai cần thì bán ,ko thì để ngắm . hàng chưa xài ,giá rẻ như tháo máy. ai kêu hàng mới xài ko bằng hàng tháo máy thì chịu nhé .
  post hình vài cái valve , có mấy cái valve nặng cã chục kg ,em bị đau lưng chẳng vác ra chụp hình được ,bác náo cần em thuê thợ vác chụp sau.

----------


## huyquynhbk

Mấy món này chắc bác Tuấn hói đang cần.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuanlm

cho cái giá đi bác.

----------


## thang1402

cái bộ van hai đầu giá cả thế nào bác ơi
phone: 0989259939

----------


## Tuan Kieu

800k nhé, lh: 090364509sáu

----------


## Tuan Kieu

up thêm hàng

----------


## Tuấn

Em lấy loại này ạ :



và loại này :



Đại khái là các con van thuỷ lực 2 đầu ạ. Mấy con còn lại em chưa biết nó là để làm gì nên chưa dám mua về nghịch.

Bác kiểm tra giúp em con nào ok và số lượng van roài báo giúp em để em gửi xiền ạ. Thanks bác

----------


## Tuan Kieu

Em đã bán lô xi lanh khí , cám ơn bác D. ở Phú Thọ nhé . Bác nhận được hàng xác nhận giúp e
cám ơn bác đã ủng hộ

----------

h-d

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Bác chủ cho hỏi van CKD đó dùng ren mấy và điện nhiêu von.


van ckd dùng điện áp 110v , có 1 cái ren 27 ,2 các ren 32 . cam ơn bác

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Em lấy loại này ạ :
> 
> 
> 
> và loại này :
> 
> 
> 
> Đại khái là các con van thuỷ lực 2 đầu ạ. Mấy con còn lại em chưa biết nó là để làm gì nên chưa dám mua về nghịch.
> ...


em đã inbox mail cho bác , bác đặt gạch nhưng có lấy không để em biết đường ạ. 
cám ơn bác đã quan tâm

----------


## hk0569

> em đã inbox mail cho bác , bác đặt gạch nhưng có lấy không để em biết đường ạ. 
> cám ơn bác đã quan tâm


cái này van 3C2 hình như dùng điện 110V giá nhiêu thế bạn

----------


## Tuấn

> em đã inbox mail cho bác , bác đặt gạch nhưng có lấy không để em biết đường ạ. 
> cám ơn bác đã quan tâm


Em nhờ bác thử đấu điện 24v vào van giúp em mà bác bảo phiền hà quá vậy nên em cũng không làm phiền bác nữa. Thanks bác em huỷ gạch ạ.

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Em nhờ bác thử đấu điện 24v vào van giúp em mà bác bảo phiền hà quá vậy nên em cũng không làm phiền bác nữa. Thanks bác em huỷ gạch ạ.


  Em ko có nguồn 24v , bác bảo e cắm thế nào? (trước e có cái nguốn mới mà bán rồi ) vả lại em đã nói rõ đây là hàng mới chưa có xài ,bác lấy về xài mà valve ko nhảy thì cứ trã lại em . Em bán lẻ 800k/cái ,nhưng em đã đồng ý bác mua sỉ  giá có 2000k/ 4 cái thì Em đâu phải là có khó khăn gì bác đâu.
Ok cám ơn bác đã huỷ gạch . e để lại cho người khác ạ .

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> cái này van 3C2 hình như dùng điện 110V giá nhiêu thế bạn


van ckd giá 300k /cái nếu bác lấy lẻ . bác mua từ 2 con em giảm 50k/con 
cám ơn bác

----------


## Tuấn

> Em ko có nguồn 24v , bác bảo e cắm thế nào? (trước e có cái nguốn mới mà bán rồi ) vả lại em đã nói rõ đây là hàng mới chưa có xài ,bác lấy về xài mà valve ko nhảy thì cứ trã lại em . Em bán lẻ 800k/cái ,nhưng em đã đồng ý bác mua sỉ  giá có 2000k/ 4 cái thì Em đâu phải là có khó khăn gì bác đâu.
> Ok cám ơn bác đã huỷ gạch . e để lại cho người khác ạ .


Đôi lời với bác Tuan Kieu : em chắc bác không cố ý, nhưng đọc mail của bác em cảm thấy hơi bị tự ái bác ạ.

Bác để lại cho em 2000k/4 chiếc và 4000k/4 chiếc nữa. Mua hết giá vậy, mua lẻ giá khác. Em cảm ơn. Em hỏi lại kích thước khác nhau à ? Em không biết nên mới hỏi lại, sao bác kêu giời như thể em làm cái gì ghê gớm lắm vậy ?

Em nhờ bác đấu điện kiểm tra giúp em trước khi gửi, bác bảo em lằng nhằng. Không rõ lúc ấy bác đang vội hay sao nhưng em với bác thuận mua vừa bán chứ em có xin đâu mà bác nói em thế ?

Em ngoài bắc, bác trong Nam. Em nghĩ đơn giản đấu cái điện 24v, cái solenoi nó kêu cái tạch phát là xong. Có phải đơn giản hơn gửi đi rồi gửi lại không ạ ?

Bác bảo bác bận lắm, không có thời gian. Cái đấy đúng, nhưng bác thử nghĩ lại xem nếu bác là người mua, bác có cảm thấy bị động chạm không ạ ?

----------


## Tuan Kieu

Bác nghiêm túc nên thấy khó chịu thì cũng phải . văn phong viết bài của em nó theo kiểu đối thoại ,em viết mail theo kiểu mình chat vậy đó , em chả nghĩ gì to tát quá. Ngoài đó co vẻ xét nét câu chữ kinh quá . Thôi dù sao em cũng nhận khuyết điểm vì viết mail tệ. 
 Em quan niệm mua bán thì chữ tín của mình đâu có giá một vài triệu? mua bán qua mạng thì cũng phải lâu dài , lấy uy tín làm trọng chứ .hi hi . Bởi vậy em chả phải ngẫu nhiên các bác ở HN mua hàng em , thậm chí còn vào nam để off với em. Dân kt thì xuề xoà nhưng cũng có độ thật nhất định . hi hi .
 các bác cứ xem cái bài viết của em sẽ hiểu mà . Em chỉ có tí thời gian tối lên  diễn đàn xem bài liên quan ,trả lời mail rồi em off . ban ngày em cũng đi kiếm cơm việc khác . do vậy độ chuyên nghiệp của em ko cao bác thông cảm nhá .

----------


## Tuấn

OK bác, vậy những cái gì không hay mình cho qua luôn bác nhé  :Smile:  Em không hay để  bụng nên có gì không thích thì em cũng nói ra luôn. Em cũng nghĩ bác chả có ý gì xấu với em cả, nhưng không thích thì em cũng phải nói ra, để bụng không hay tí nào  :Smile: 

Bác ở Biên hoà thì phải, hồ Sông mây em đi mòn dép ở đấy òi  :Smile:  hẹn bác có dịp qua đấy em ới bác cà phê bia bọt bác nhá  :Smile:

----------


## Thanhvudt

mình cần con 3c6 bác có thì báo giúp nhé tks!

----------


## Tuan Kieu

có 2 bộ  xylanh thủy lực hàng nhật chính hãng  các bác có thể tham khảo catalogue ở đây 
http://www.smc.com.mx/digital-catalo...CHK.pdf#page=2 
Hàng này là phi tiêu chuẩn nhé (loại đặt riêng chứ ko phải sản xuất hàng loạt bán ), đường kính boẻ 100 , stroke 175 mm 
Chất lượng hàng tháo máy còn mới 95% , em bán nguyên bộ khuyến mãi 4 bu lông , van chỉnh lưu lượng,2 cảm biến hành trình giá là 1200k/ bộ nhé . Bác nào đặt gạch thì sms em nhá 09036450 chín 6 gặp tuấn
 Hình nguyên bản lúc em chưa vệ sinh nè :

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> mình cần con 3c6 bác có thì báo giúp nhé tks!


giờ mới thấy bài của bác , xin lỗi vì phản hồi chậm . em ko có 3c6 bác ạ .
 cám ơn bác quan tâm

----------


## Tuan Kieu

hàng vẫn còn nhưng em vẫn cứ đóng topic đã . khi nào buồn uplại sau

----------

